# Schott's Food & Drink Miscellany



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I may be late to the dance, but I just read about this book. It is everything you always, well okay never really, wanted to know about food and drink but were afraid to ask.

Did you know that the empty space in a bottle of wine, between the to of the wine and the bottom of the cork, was called ullage?

When it comes to carving, according to The Booke of Kervinge (1508), did you know that you:

disfigure a peacock

splat a pike?

wing a quail?

tranch a sturgeon?

Trivial Pursuits for food freaks


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I found the classsification of Bowel Movements rather... um.... disturbing.


----------

